# Made creamed honey with a honey pump



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

It may be a situation where the pump caused what is termed shear forces in the honey that started the formation of crystals. Since honey is a super saturated solution it could happen at the right combination of temperature and pressure with the addition of mechanical shear.


----------

